# Nearly a new record!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2058188/Angler-eats-huge-sea-bass-discover-record-breaker.html


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh well, bet he had a record the next morning eating that much fish !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ha funny one there Tom.

Always easy to say afterwards. Do you really think it was that large ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a high end double figured fish who knows may a 20lb fish.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Buuurpp !


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Fish on....bet he puts the next big one to the scale test.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

The next one like that could be 5 years down the road 1000 miles away! Thats why they are hardly ever broken!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Just takes one...there are many records swimming about.

But as the saying goes...hind sight is 20/20


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Not like that Brian thats a fish of a life time.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> ...there are many records swimming about.


It's not a record until it's caught and recorded....till then it's just another fish, albeit,a big one. Otherwise I have the world record 1000yd target in my gun room( I just haven't shot it yet)


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am by the way accepting down payments for endorsing you or your product ... let me know if you need my address..


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Sometimes you get one chance to get it "right" in life,and he ate it!


----------

